# HELP! I want to skip my period!



## HOTasFCUK (May 8, 2009)

Hey! I did a quick search on Alesse on this board & found some horror stories from girls who have skipped thier periods! I'm leaving for vacation in about 2 weeks for 1 week in the Carribean & will get my period during my stay there. I really want to skip it! I've been on Alesse for about 5 or 6 years & i think i purposely skipped my period once. I think there was a bit of spotting & my period came back with a vengance the next month. That's ok but i jus don't want it for my vacation! So does anybody know any good ways about skipping my period this month or is it not worth it? I don't mind if there is a little bit of spotting but a full period would be awful. I'm even more scared if it will be 10x worse! Please help! Thanks!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 8, 2009)

I was on yasmin for a few years and did the same thing on occasion.Some ppl go a whole year with no period. Personally I don't think one month will hurt. Ask your doc who will know about your medical history-just to make sure.


----------



## lindas1983 (May 8, 2009)

I've had to skip my period a few times over the years and i've done it by not taking the weeks break in my contraceptive pill.  I've never had any side effects and my gp said it would be ok but advised me to not skip more than one at a time.  Like nicole said go see your doctor and ask for some advice.  I'm on ovranette by the way if tha helps.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 8, 2009)

When I was on Yaz, if I wanted to skip my period I skipped the inactive pills you take between packages. I did that on a few occasions. The only side effect I had was last April when I did that my period didn't comeback on its own. I had to my OB/GYN and he prescribed Provera to get it going again.


----------



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

I've done it myself when I've know it's going to be a BIG inconvenience - like prom for example. You're best checking with your Doctor because they'll know best!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

Maybe check out Seasonique... it's a bc pill where you have 4 periods a year.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I've had to skip my period a few times over the years and i've done it by not taking the weeks break in my contraceptive pill.  I've never had any side effects and my gp said it would be ok_

 





 I have no problems with it


----------



## Chikky (May 8, 2009)

Due to my endo and other things, I constantly take my BC. (Doctor's orders.) I never have a period on purpose, meaning I always take active pills; no week's break. I do every so often have some breakthrough spotting, though. Anyhow, I think you'll be fine missing just one month.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 8, 2009)

Since this is your first time doing it, you should consult your doctor, maybe give him a call?  Theres not too much harm in skipping your period for a month, like always theres a very small chance that a serious risk can occur, but im sure it will be fine.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I did it a few years ago & i think i may have had light spotting & the next month my period was sooooo bad. I don't even care if its heavy next month as long as i don't get it while i'm on vacation. I've been reading some stories on other sites of girls who said they didn't get spotting they got a full blown period if not worse! I'm terrified of that LOL uggghhhhhhh why do i have to get it that week! I guess i'm going to have to talk to my doctor & she what she is because i heard you may be more prone to getting spottin/period if its a low dose pill which i think Alesse is. Hmmmm let me see if i still have their info paper from my monthly boxes.


----------



## Tahti (May 10, 2009)

When I was on the pill, if I wanted to skip I just kept taking the pill. Unadvisable probably but I had no side effects.


----------



## abbyquack (May 10, 2009)

I was told by my gp that there's medically no risk to just taking the pill and skipping the placebos. I had the same question, and the way he explained it is that if you don't have anything to shed, there's no need for a period. Now remember, I am not a doctor myself. This was info that my gp told me specifically, so don't take my word for it, take your gp's advice. I know there are constantly debates on this topic in the medical world, whether skipping a period is harmful or not.


----------



## jennyfee (May 10, 2009)

My doctor has also told me that with time, we have found "normal" and "acceptable" to have a period every month, even though we don't HAVE to have one, as another poster has said...

What I know is that the success of this depends of the pill you are on. If you are on a pill that has three different levels of hormones for the three weeks of active pills (like me, i'm on ortho-tri-cyclen lo), then you should not skip your period because it won't work (didn't work for me, got an heavier period!!!). 

However, if you are on a pill that has even amounts of hormones throughout the entire pack, there shouldn't be any problem to skip a month...

BTW have a nice vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

u could get the neuva ring (sp?). you can manipulate it so u can skip your period. if u wanna do that i think you're supposed to keep the ring inside for 4 weeks then on the last day of the 4th week, change it with a new one. you won't get your period like that. the nurse today just told me.


----------



## dulcekitty (May 11, 2009)

I think I remember reading that the inactive pills were created just to make girls feel better about taking the pill and not be freaked out not having a period, and you're perfectly fine skipping your period. I've done it often with no problem.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_u could get the neuva ring (sp?). you can manipulate it so u can skip your period. if u wanna do that i think you're supposed to keep the ring inside for 4 weeks then on the last day of the 4th week, change it with a new one. you won't get your period like that. the nurse today just told me._

 
I got pregnant on Nuva Ring! The doctor said it was because either my vaginal muscles were pushing it down or the slight changes after childbirth.  It was convenient, until i got pregnant!


----------



## Fataliya (May 13, 2009)

Switch to Seasonale...you only get a period once every 3 months. It comes in a 3-month pack, and was like $100.

Or, if you want to go the cheap route, don't take that week of period pills. Start the new pack and you'll skip it. (I do not know how medically sound this option is, but I did read about it *somewhere* on the net.)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_u could get the neuva ring (sp?). you can manipulate it so u can skip your period. if u wanna do that i think you're supposed to keep the ring inside for 4 weeks then on the last day of the 4th week, change it with a new one. you won't get your period like that. the nurse today just told me._

 
I dont know....that doesnt sound right to me. I used to be on Nuva Ring and I never did the trick so that I wouldnt have a period....but I dont think the ring is supposed to be left in any longer than 3 weeks, no matter what ur doing. If you plan on inserting another ring so u dont get ur period, I think after 3 weeks u take it out, and put a new one in.

I could be wrong though, like I said, Ive never done it...Im just assuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Nuva Ring is my favorite BC...except that now Im getting scared after what pumpkincat said


----------



## cindiaz (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_When I was on the pill, if I wanted to skip I just kept taking the pill. Unadvisable probably but I had no side effects._

 
I did this in the past,like two or three times.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I got pregnant on Nuva Ring! The doctor said it was because either my vaginal muscles were pushing it down or the slight changes after childbirth.  It was convenient, until i got pregnant!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dont know....that doesnt sound right to me. I used to be on Nuva Ring and I never did the trick so that I wouldnt have a period....but I dont think the ring is supposed to be left in any longer than 3 weeks, no matter what ur doing. If you plan on inserting another ring so u dont get ur period, I think after 3 weeks u take it out, and put a new one in.

I could be wrong though, like I said, Ive never done it...Im just assuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Nuva Ring is my favorite BC...except that now Im getting scared after what pumpkincat said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm on the Nuvaring and do the exact thing in order to skip my period for a few months at a time. I finally felt like I had my life back and wasn't going to lose a week every month to my period. It also lowered my sex drive, which was actually NOT a bad thing. My partner thanks me for this cause I use to drive him nuts with how much sex I wanted all the time. I just feel like my hormones are pretty balanced out on this. Only problem is that I do tend to get my period when I'm not suppose to whenever I do take antibiotics or certain medications. 

What pumpkincat said also scared me! I have heard of other forms of hormonal bc not preventing pregnancy too. Nothing but abstinence is 100% foolproof and I guess there is always that small window of opportunity for conception to occur. Scary though! I've been pretty bad about taking my bc pills when I was on the pill and taking the switching the nuvaring on time and haven't gotten pregnant yet. But I'm wondering if my luck will eventually run out sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I gotta start being more careful!


----------

